# Homeschooling the early years, need suggestions



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

I did some homeschool with my oldest. He was middle school aged. With him I had no problem organizing a curriculum. I also found it easy to teach him his subjects. He made a lot of progress.

I am about to start with my little ones ages 2 and 3 1/2. I want to start them out with basics like improving on their ABC's, numbers, colors, shapes then move on as they develop.

For whatever reason I am feeling like this is a huge challenge. I have no idea how to get started with preschool readiness type stuff. I have no idea how to get them started on the basics. It seems so much more complicated, my son was already past this stage when I taught him.

Are there any curiculums that are geared toward little ones? My biggest issue is knowing what to teach, when and scheduling a coherent plan. Something along the lines of a teaching plan with a calendar that I can follow would be great. Organizing all the material is my biggest obstacle.

Thanks


----------



## Teri (Jan 13, 2003)

With kidlets that young you don't really need to do anything formally. Read to them as much as you have time for. Get some basic art supplies and have fun. I used the Rod and Staff preschool set of workbooks with my kids, but not til they were 4 or 5. Everyone liked them. Also, a book called Help for Primary Art, I think, gave me some ideas. Enjoy this time, that is the most important thing. Build memories. My youngest is almost 10. I really miss having littles!


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Dr. Seuss A B C book was a favorite of my kids when they were little. Get some magnetic letters and numbers and let them play with those, it's good to have several sets of the alphabet. My oldest was using the magnets to spell words long before he was old enough to go to school. A box of crayons and a few coloring books with colors and geometric shapes will cover colors and shapes.

Do you have some sort of school supply or teacher's helper store in your area? I was amazed at all the books they have that cover the very earliest basics.

But most important, you really can't rush them at that age. They'll learn when their little brains are ready for those concepts. Manipulative material is the best way to go at that age. If they can touch it and play with it, the concept becomes more fixed in their minds.

The best way to work with them is to do art projects with them and read to them. Finger paints and play-doh are really fun.


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

My 3 1/2 year old is in an early childhood program because she has a slight speech delay. Her vocabulary is fine, she is just hard to understand when she talks. 

I think that gives me a sense of urgency to have some sort of plan. I want to feel like I am helping her move forward so the idea of taking things easy makes sense but leaves me anxious. Not sure why, probably my own public school/societal programming. I need to get over that! 

Finding ways to play/learn shouldn't be too hard. I want to compile a basic list and would appreciate it if you would chime in. Bear in mind I won't do all of it on one days.

Shapes, colors, abc's, counting as I mentioned.

Some art, music play, physical activity.

Am I missing anything?

Also, how much time is best to spend in these activities with littles? I don't want to overwhelm them but do want to stay busy as long as it is fun for them. I want to be able to end sessions at the right time, sort of "leave the party while we are still having fun". i don't want to accidentall push too hard.

Thanks


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Oh, time limits, argh. We didn't do time limits well. Some days we would spend hours making up words with the magnetic letters. And some days they would spend hours cutting shapes out of play-doh. Music, there weren't a lot of small child related music activities when mine were small. They had a drums and pots and pans to beat on. We did the water glass tone thing, different water levels make different tones; harmonicas (although I never did learn how to play one); a small electronic piano (neither really expressed an interest in learning notes but they enjoyed pounding on it), and we listened to classical radio on the local radio station. Oh, they each had one of those plastic flutes too.

You really have to let them lead as to a time frame. They may not touch a concept for days then want to spend a month playing around with it. Our time limit was stuff had to be cleaned up in time for me to make supper. And reading doesn't have to be just for fun bedtime reading. My youngest wanted me to set and read several books during the day. I tried to keep the more educational ones for daytime. 

Counting and numbers are easily learned with a deck of cards. We played a lot of War. Chutes and Ladders was another good counting game. Trouble and Aggravation are also good for counting. Rummy and Uno are other good card games. Yahtzee is good for making matches. The games you play where you have to find the matching pictures on the cards spread on the floor (Memory, IIRC. We used Go Fish cards) is a great learning game.

Have fun,enjoy the time together, let them lead. When they get tired a game is over, even if there are no "winners" yet. After a couple hours even War ceases to be fun. If they start getting cranky, the games are over. When it's time to clean up and put stuff away for the night, the games are over.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Forgot to add the physical activity part. Take them outside to help do chores or simply take a walk around your property. Jumping in puddles and riding a bike (tricycle) are very good physical activities. Have a race to see who can get to the garden first. Have them dig holes. Make mudpies. Play in the sprinkler.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

When I was teaching DS his alphabet, I picked a letter a week and tried to do various activities for that letter. For instance, the letter "C" we lived in Florida and had season passes for Universal studios, so we went to the Cat in the Hat ride. Letter "D" we went to Krispy Kreme donuts and watched them making donuts. We did art work with the letter of the week, sometimes just coloring the letter, other times I'd draw the letter and let him fill them in with items, such as seeds for the letter "S", or macaroni for the letter "M". I'd try to find books that emphasised the letter of the week, ect.


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

Lots of fabulous ideas, thanks.

I know a timeframe is ridiculous at this age. My problem is me really. I am constantly second guessing my own judgment because I feel as if I need to prove myself and my decision to homeschool to extended family. I'm kind of a free spirit and know they must be raising eyebrows at me and are doubting my ability to teach.

I think I'm just struggling with the stigma and misconceptions so many people have about homeschooling. Perhaps my post should have been about that...


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

In that case, don't worry about it until they are kindergarten age. They are much too young for anyone to judge your homeschooling skills. Enjoy them being little sprouts right now. You'll never have this time to spend with them again.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

> I am about to start with my little ones ages 2 and 3 1/2. I want to start them out with basics like improving on their ABC's, numbers, colors, shapes then move on as they develop.


To me, this is called "parenting", not homeschooling. :shrug:

Do the ABC song. 
Talk about everything with regards to its shape, color, etc. "Do you see that tall tree with the green, green leaves?" 
Make an environmental print book
Read, read, read, 

Etc, etc. 
Ya know, just _parenting_ stuff.


----------



## ozarkcat (Sep 8, 2004)

In addition to what everyone else has mentioned, there are some good websites out there - one of my favorite free ones is Starfall.com - basically online preschool-level reading prep.


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

I love Starfall and my DS5 still uses it. This year I paid for the subscription so that he had more options on their website. He loves it!

If you are looking for a more hands on program you should look at Letter of the Week. I used it when he was younger and wanted to do school like his Bubba, but I really didn't want a formal curriculum. We used the Preparatory Curriculum.

HTH


----------

